# How often should he poop?



## retrieverbear (Jan 19, 2014)

We recently had an incident where puppy (22wks) ate a few too many helicopter leaves, stick pieces, hair, etc.
Once he went to the bathroom, the sticks came out and he was very bothered by that. Also, the hair made the poop stick to him which he was very bothered by as well :yuck:

Since then, he seems to be afraid to poop and holds it as long as he can. He has been pooping very large poops only once or twice a day maximum.

Before that he would go at least 4 times a day, average sizes.
I know it's some poop anxiety because he won't go on command anymore and will wait until he absolutely HAS to go.

My question, how often should a dog poop?


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

The older the puppy gets the longer they will be able to hold it. I have an 11 month old that goes once or twice a day. I know quality of food will determine how often they go through the day. Also changes in the season it may be getting colder or wet grass may bother them now. I see you live in Washington. Both of my dogs hate poop and hairs in it. Peeing is easier to do on command then pooping. I usually check 30 minutes after eating and usually she has to go. Not always a gurantee but she will go when she needs to or let's me know.


----------



## Susabelle (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm just waiting for the first time Bonnie experiences this. I remember Ava did a few times as a pup. No one likes to have poop still attached to them by a hair. We have long hair in our house and puppy seems to love to go for the hair, we try to keep it back, but puppies are wiley... I've warned her, lol, she isn't listening. I think Ava (my 9 yo shepherd) did the same thing a couple of times. I usually carried kleenex in my pocket so I could help in these situations. 

I know this doesn't help much, but I thought I would throw it out there. We are in WA too. Bonnie LOVES the rain and leaves and wet grass!


----------



## retrieverbear (Jan 19, 2014)

Bringing this back to the top again. He's still just going 1, maybe 2 times a day. It really seems like he holds it until he just can't anymore and sometimes that happens to be in the middle of the night... so we have to get up and take him out because we know he's been holding it for 18+ hours. 
I get the feeling that he is nervous about poop getting stuck to him again.
Can it be bad for him to hold it that long? Any recommendations for how I can encourage him to go more?
(I already throw a party every time he does go)


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

retrieverbear said:


> Can it be bad for him to hold it that long?


Everybody is different, I don't poop everyday, and have been known to go a few days without any need to. 



retrieverbear said:


> Any recommendations for how I can encourage him to go more?
> (I already throw a party every time he does go)


have to tried upping the fibre, even inducing the runs to empty out?

I guess your Vet would be the one ask


----------



## Kora2014 (Sep 15, 2014)

Kora used to poop 6-8 times a day when she was 8-12 weeks. I was concerned that was too much as she is on a high quality, lean diet!

Now that she is 22 weeks, she is pooping 2-3 times a day...sometimes even less!

I am sure that once he starts pooping again and doesn't experience the pain or discomfort, he will get back to normal!!


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Ella is older but she normally poops twice a day. Some days it will be once, some days it will be three or four times. Just this week she had poop stuck to her (I think it was a string or something holding it, so she had one piece hanging and one still stuck in her) and she was acting as if she had the devil chasing her. It has happened a few times before but with her she didn't have any lingering effects. 

Like someone else said maybe try adding fiber to the food. Ella used to get pumpkin until she stopped eating the pumpkin. Now she gets some shredded wheat. I've heard others use Metamucil but Ella didn't like that either (she's picky).

If your concerned about it I would contact the vet though.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Most dogs seem to go 2 - 3 days per day. I know dogs can hold it longer. I had a 13 (?) mth old who went every 24-36 hrs in the first week that I had her. Apparently some dogs can hold it 3-4 days and that can be the norm for them every time they travel away from home. Check with your vet if you're still concerned.


----------

